
What if IKEA used 3D printers - f055
http://www.foture.net/blog/2012/04/24/huge-changes-for-ikea-customers/
======
noonespecial
_Imagine walking into an IKEA store, and instead of seeing every exposition
and every decoration hidden in the different parts of a huge store, you simply
sit with the consultant and discuss your needs._

Wow. Talk about missing the point of Ikea. Ikea showrooms are big meandering
labyrinths full of vignettes telling you little stories about what your life
could be like if you'd only buy you some flat-packed goodness.

I'm not discounting the possibility that large fast 3d printers might someday
replace some warehouse space and allow for wider selections of inventory, but
a "consultant" and a computer would be a mighty thin substitute for the Ikea
experience.

~~~
f055
I get your point, but don't use yesterday technology for future experience.
Instead of a "consultant" imagine interior designer, instead of a "computer"
imagine a 3D holographic projection. No more labyrinths to go through.
Instead, a personal 100% customisable showroom that can be designed just for
you. And printed and delivered on the same day.

~~~
mryan
I think noonespecial's point is that much of Ikea's income comes from people
meandering through these labyrinths, being exposed to item after item until
they see something that they "must have". It would not make sense for them to
cannibalise this by completely changing the business.

You do raise some interesting ideas, and I think there is a place for 3D
printing in Ikea's business model, especially in customisation of off-the-
shelf items.

